# smallish, wormy apples...what to do with them?



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I have a tree of smallish, some worm hole, apples. Taste is mild/so-so.
What can I do with them..? They aren't good for applesauce or drying.

What about vinegar? I've never made it before..

How does one make pectin for canning?
Any other ideas?

Hate to waste any possible prep....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Dried out they make good animal fodder. Other than that, perhaps cider.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

First you cut them into quarters, and put the good quarters in a cooking pot. Do not remove the peels or the cores.

Put a lid on. Simmer with a little water until tender.

Cool: this will take a while.

Pick up the apple chunk and squeeze. The skins and cores will remain in your hand and the applesauce will be squeezed back into the pan.

Sweeten to taste. if the applesauce is bland add just a little lemon juice.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

dehydrate for rabbit treats/feed

make apple cider vinegar (very easy) - http://www.vinegarman.com/VinegarMaking.shtml

pectin from apples - http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/1980-05-01/Make-Your-Own-Pectin.aspx

I made apple cider vinegar which I bottled in green glass wire bail beer bottles. Added a label. Gave as Christmas gifts. Huge hit with all the wanna be foodies in the family.
You'd think with the power of the internet one could figure out the protein value of apple worms in foods like apple butter.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I have cut the worms out and made cider. You can always pick up a couple other tasty apples and make great cider. I like more than one variety in my cider. You can jar it up and have it all winter. Apple butter is another option.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

My chickens love apples. Fresh, not dried.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Just think of the worms as little nuggets of protein


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Got pigs ???


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Pelenaka said:


> You'd think with the power of the internet one could figure out the protein value of apple worms in foods like apple butter.


:hysterical:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

make hard cider and throw a few of those little worms in the bottom?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> make hard cider and throw a few of those little worms in the bottom?


******* Mezcal


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

They'd have to be pretty bad to not use them for drying.... Just add a touch of cinnamon and sugar before drying. They will make a great snack. The worm holes are generally from one worm and head out. So most of the apple will be free of any blemish. Just use a corer peeler. And separate the bad parts. 


With the direction of things this is no time to throw away food.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

TnAndy said:


> Got pigs ???


or horses


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> They'd have to be pretty bad to not use them for drying.... Just add a touch of cinnamon and sugar before drying. They will make a great snack. The worm holes are generally from one worm and head out. So most of the apple will be free of any blemish. Just use a corer peeler. And separate the bad parts.
> 
> 
> With the direction of things this is no time to throw away food.


this is great idea

also put some in a big bushell bucket and turn it into venison:rock:


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> this is great idea
> 
> also put some in a big bushell bucket and turn it into venison:rock:


Nope, they are in my state... That will get you in hot water for baiting.

It's best to hunt right under that apple tree. Legal and it works great for me.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> Nope, they are in my state... That will get you in hot water for baiting.
> 
> It's best to hunt right under that apple tree. Legal and it works great for me.


well yeah, for you know, post-SHTF:sing:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can peel them and cut out the bad spots. They are better for you this way rather than sprayed anyway. Organic isn't always giant and worm free, but it is chemical free. I just went through a couple bushels of small, wormy peaches and a bushel of small wormy apples. They are still usable, you just cut out the bad places. No big deal.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> also put some in a big bushell bucket and turn it into venison:rock:


WT, you always make me laugh!


----------

